# Lard in Australia



## dillsandwitch (Aug 5, 2015)

So the only place I can find lard is the little 250gm blocks in coles for  $4 something. I was thinking of giving a go at rendering it myself. What is it exactly that I ask the butcher for?   

Or if anyone knows of a supplier in Australia that I could get lard from that would be good also. 

Tia


----------



## Relle (Aug 5, 2015)

We use to have a butcher shop, ask for pig fat. The fat from butchers is usually collected once or twice a week and taken away to get rendered and they pay the butcher a token sum to do this, so you might have to ask and get him to keep it for you over the week. They usually just put all the fat trimmings into one tub, that includes beef and lamb as well, so hopefully your butcher will keep it separate for you and he might charge you for it.

As far as we know there is no supplier that I can recommend you contact. Coles is the only place that I know that have it.
Just googled and got this -
http://www.yorkfoods.com.au/shop/lard-900g?gclid=CL6uxNDNkccCFdglvQodlWcNPA


----------



## dillsandwitch (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah ive seen that one from the link. Even worse than coles prices. 

I just wasnt sure if there was a technical name for the fat that i didnt know about. I will try my local butcher when i get home from my holiday. Hopefully he'll be able to give me some at a reasonable price


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 5, 2015)

So "I come from a land down under" becomes "I'm searching for lard down under"?  still works with the song......


----------



## dillsandwitch (Aug 5, 2015)

Haha you crack me up


----------



## Relle (Aug 6, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> So "I come from a land down under" becomes "I'm searching for lard down under"?  still works with the song......


 
You'll have to go into the singing business EG. 

You would think that lard would be easy to get with all the land and animals we have here - you could try an abattoir if your in the country.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Aug 10, 2015)

So i tried 3 butcher shops in my area today and none of them had any pig fat or were willing to save any for me. So grumpy. Guess there will be no lard soaps for me.  anyone know if costco australia sells lard? Id be willing to drive the 2 hours to Sydney and back if they do


----------



## Relle (Aug 12, 2015)

I can understand why the butchers wouldn't save it. We saved things for regulars, but not people who just walked in for the first time ( because you would never see them again ) they just used you and off they would go. Do you have a regular butcher you go to ?

We went to Costco to have a look and they wouldn't let us in because we weren't a member, so haven't been able to get in there to see what they have. I don't even think you can look online to see what goods they have available. 
Your lard is going to be expensive - 4hrs petrol and $60 for a Costco membership before purchasing your lard. Coles is looking cheap.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Aug 12, 2015)

What is the brand of lard you are finding at Coles called? I thought they aren't selling it anymore? Is it Supafry? If that's the one, I thought that was 100% tallow only but I could be wrong.
I soaped with it, made facial bars and I am really pleased at how they turned out. They feel better than lard in shower, they are harder, whiter and no DOS as of now. I gave up on lard as it was giving me terrible DOS. I mainly use it in cooking and baking now.
I used to buy Allowrie brand, but not anymore as it was pulled of the shelves, called something else and now they charge for it as it was gold.
I just get mum to render some for me. She has butcher that sells fatty off-cuts. When they cut pork belly bits and chops, whatever is left, they just put on trays and sell for cheap. They always have it on sale. Whatever is left we just eat as fatty crispies hehe.
I found some at my local Coles few times, but it really is hit and miss, it's not always there. You may get lucky asking your butcher to keep aside some for you.
As for Costco, I am a member and I am pretty sure they don't sell it. They have few fats and spreads for sale, but not lard. They have a huge fridge of pork belly, if I'm lucky I might find ones that are fatty enough for rendering and that's what I did in the past, but not anymore as I have mum to do it for me.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah I tried my regular butcher that I buy all my meat from. I have been going there every week for the last 2 years. it was the first place I tried so really disappointed there. I then tried the other 2 in the area. 

The brand at coles is the Allowrie brand and its $4 something for 250 grams. And thats a shame that costco doesn't sell it. I would have spent the 4 hours and probably $40 in fuel for it too. 

Maybe I should just bite the bullet and get a few to try and see if I even like it or not. Ive just been seeing so many people lately go on about how good lard was and wanted to jump on the bandwagon. Oh well back to the drawing board


----------



## Relle (Aug 13, 2015)

That's mean that your regular butcher won't keep it for you.

I managed to get into a Costco to have a look today. Definitely no lard ( I asked a supervisor), here's what I've found for oils.

CO - 900grms - $12.99
Canola- 2L 10.89
00 - 33.99 size not sure
EVOO - 4L 24.79
RB - 19.99 size not sure

Sorry, I'm not sure on size for some as I couldn't see the size on my phone piccies.
I was hoping to find CO in bulk but doesn't look like they have it. Don't think I'd waste my time going back there, just look for specials at the supermarket when they go on sale.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Aug 13, 2015)

I Googled lard at Coles and apparently it is back on the shelves, yay! I should check my local Coles on the weekend.
Try Supafry as well, it's similar to lard in soaps but as I already mentioned, IMO much better. If you find to love lard, you'll love tallow too.

RB in Costco is 5l, I grabbed some last time. It turns out more expensive when 3l one is not on special at the supermarket but I just got sick of chasing it all the time. 
I have family of 5 and membership does come in handy. There are things you do save on in a whole year. I guess our membership just pays itself off through eggs. Their free range ones are cheaper than supermarket brand ones, let alone brand name ones.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't live in Australia but a goggle search gave me this manufacturer of lard. Maybe try calling?

Direct From Manufacturer
York Foods Pty Ltd
21 Braidwood Rd
GOULBURN
NSW
2580
Australia
Phone Orders
02 4822 5025


----------



## Relle (Aug 14, 2015)

Dorymae, we know about that one and it's too expensive.

$30 for 900grms without postage.

We can get it from our local supermarket for about $16 a kg.


----------



## xmasdeer (Nov 11, 2018)

I know this thread is a few years old, but lard, dripping (tallow) and copha (coconut oil) in Austalia is very very expensive. You might be able to go to a local restaurant or fish and chip shop and buy a kilo from them, as these shops ususally buy large quantities of fats. Try a local club(sports, footy ect) if you are a member, the bigger the organisation (coles, woolies, clubs) the more rules they abide by, the little places usuall will assist you. Or you could go direct to places like Campbells Cash & Carry (must have ABN) and buy small or large quantites there, they cater for restaurants, so carry bulk and products used in industry. Another great place to check out are the food wholesalers, milk vendors etc, who also carry lots of cold and frozen foods for their customers, these places usually dont advertise, they usually just source products for their existing customers and you would be amazed at what they actually carry or will get in for you. I used to manage several of these types of places, so it is well worth the time to check it out.


----------

